# Moving to Dubai - Meeting people



## missyh (Aug 18, 2008)

I move to dubai this saturday,

whats the best way to meet people and make friends,

any netball teams to join?

all information helpful!!!

and if anyone wants to show me around, please get in touch


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is an expat night out coming up in September (there is a thread on the forum). This might be a good and safe way to meet new people and make friends.


----------



## missyh (Aug 18, 2008)

thanx - ill keep it in mind!


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

where can i find info on the expats night out?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its the 1st thread (or a "sticky") on Dubai's main page.


----------

